

Choosing a Summer Software Engineering Internship (Part 1)  - moosman
http://svmo.tumblr.com/post/36049437626/choosing-a-summer-internship-part-1

======
moosman
Part 2 can be found here -> [http://svmo.tumblr.com/post/36541597435/choosing-
a-summer-in...](http://svmo.tumblr.com/post/36541597435/choosing-a-summer-
internship-part-2)

